# Kitchen Cabinet Glazing -General Finishes



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I really like how these cabinets turned out in this video. He glazed them with an oil-based General Finishes Glazing Stain. I've never done this before but it looks pretty easy. How would you speed up his technique? I can't imagine brushing an entire Kitchen cabinet set. Can you spray this glaze?

Even his clear coat application looks super easy. This guy is really talented in a lot of different areas.

Check out this video and tell me what you think. I think they look fantastic.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Me personally, that looks like crap!! That looks nothing like a stained cabinet, its almost opaque. And one coat of Minwax poly, wiped on, yea that will last:vs_OMG:. Then the stain will start coming off. But hey, he did a nice job and it was clean, just not preference.
I would use a spray toner then pre-cat lacquer on top. That would be the ultimate finish.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

I used that stuff a few years ago. I had to rub on three layers (24 hours apart) so It didn't look streaky. I loved the finish but by then it was basically painting. Now I just use their dark chocolate (acrylic) milk paint and topcoat. The water based poly can be wiped on. Not too many people are wanting that espresso finish lately.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

GF makes good stuff, but that's not the best way to do it. It's more DIY oriented, not production oriented for professionals. 

We use lacquer based stains that dry within minutes that can be top coated and moved again within 30 minutes or less depending on the finish and specifications. 

And if you don't have an HVLP gun, forget it. Stick to the gel stains or something like a brush/seal/pad out or glaze/re-seal. Otherwise you won't get it it to look worth a darn without the HVLP. Leave the airless for the clear coat operation of things, toward the very end.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Me personally, that looks like crap!! That looks nothing like a stained cabinet, its almost opaque. And one coat of Minwax poly, wiped on, yea that will last:vs_OMG:. Then the stain will start coming off. But hey, he did a nice job and it was clean, just not preference.
> I would use a spray toner then pre-cat lacquer on top. That would be the ultimate finish.


He put on 2 coats of poly.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

woodcoyote said:


> GF makes good stuff, but that's not the best way to do it. It's more DIY oriented, not production oriented for professionals.
> 
> We use lacquer based stains that dry within minutes that can be top coated and moved again within 30 minutes or less depending on the finish and specifications.
> 
> And if you don't have an HVLP gun, forget it. Stick to the gel stains or something like a brush/seal/pad out or glaze/re-seal. Otherwise you won't get it it to look worth a darn without the HVLP. Leave the airless for the clear coat operation of things, toward the very end.


Are you referring to dye stains? That's what they use on furniture. The guy who finished my bed frame also did some of my old dressers with a dye stain & lacquer.

A toner is different. That's with the stain mixed in the lacquer. They call that shading I believe.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Are you referring to dye stains? That's what they use on furniture. The guy who finished my bed frame also did some of my old dressers with a dye stain & lacquer.
> 
> A toner is different. That's with the stain mixed in the lacquer. They call that shading I believe.


No I'm not referring to dye stains. That's completely different. 

Toning is when you hit the whole piece. Shading is when you selectively add color to certain areas only.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> Are you referring to dye stains? That's what they use on furniture. The guy who finished my bed frame also did some of my old dressers with a dye stain & lacquer.
> 
> A toner is different. That's with the stain mixed in the lacquer. They call that shading I believe.



Nope not a dye stain. Completely different. Lacquer stain. http://www.lenmar-coatings.com/product-detail/pro/lenmar/quickstain-lacquer-wiping-stain


Can also be thinned to make it spray no wiping stain too.


----------

